# New Zapco 6 Channel?



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Zapco ST-6X SQ
Has anyone heard or seen anything on this?
Looks pretty promising, although I don't see anything else on it other than this page from Zapco's website. No price or anything from what I can find.

https://www.zapco.com/st-6x-sq

I'm pretty excited about this as it seems to be right about what I'm looking for


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Good thing I’ve waited. That’s perfect for me.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

DC/Hertz said:


> Good thing I’ve waited. That’s perfect for me.


That's what I'm saying. Can't wait to hear more about it


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh nice!


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> That's what I'm saying. Can't wait to hear more about it


It’s a bit long for my install but I can move stuff around easy enough. 
I was about to order 2 st-4s.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

DC/Hertz said:


> It’s a bit long for my install but I can move stuff around easy enough.
> I was about to order 2 st-4s.


I really like the 100W/Ch 
I've been interested in the 4 channel version for about a year now but I don't like its low power rating. This one seems to have just enough. 

How do you like the one you have as far as sound quality?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine sounds fine. It’s been mounted upside down in a black car in Florida for a few years. 
I will bridge the 6 to the mid bass and let the tweeters have the other 2 channels. 
I wanted the upgrade of mine that has 250 a channel but this will probably be cheaper and more power on the mids.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

From what I understand, theyre not out yet. Will be soon though

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks very good. Wonder what the price point will be!


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

If it's priced around $400, which is what I'm guessing it will be, I think it would be a great buy.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmm


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ditch the crossovers! 

edit, and all the pots too, almost like the LX. 

Realize that limits their market.... just wishing.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I’m fine with full pass.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I saw this when they added it to the site a few weeks ago. If I am not mistaken, they have already revised the power figures. When it first hit the site, I think the power per channel was the same as the ST-4X SQ. 

I think it is an excellent addition to their ST-X lineup. With so many people running 3 way + sub or wanting additional power on their midbass in a 2 way + sub setup, this could be an excellent option. Given the very good price : performance ratio of the ST-4XSQ, this thing has the potential to become a "go to" option for a lot of people.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bnae38 said:


> Ditch the crossovers!
> 
> edit, and all the pots too, almost like the LX.
> 
> Realize that limits their market.... just wishing.


Yep for guys like us, that would be ideal. For the mass market, the crossovers are a must. I am somewhat surprised they haven't considered a 10x multiplier on the crossover. But, they probably assume that anyone who would want that for going active will already using some form of active processing outside of the amp. In which case, switching to full pass will be sufficient.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

rton20s said:


> Yep for guys like us, that would be ideal. For the mass market, the crossovers are a must. I am somewhat surprised they haven't considered a 10x multiplier on the crossover. But, they probably assume that anyone who would want that for going active will already using some form of active processing outside of the amp. In which case, switching to full pass will be sufficient.


I do wish that more manufacturers would build amps with the same idea as the the LX series. maybe even on just a few models they can make a "no crossover" version that could be a little cheaper or whatever. Realistically though, we are the minority in car audio in a way. The majority of the common people don't even know what a DSP is, so making an amp with no crossovers only appeals to the people like us


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I do wish that more manufacturers would build amps with the same idea as the the LX series. maybe even on just a few models they can make a "no crossover" version that could be a little cheaper or whatever. Realistically though, we are the minority in car audio in a way. The majority of the common people don't even know what a DSP is, so making an amp with no crossovers only appeals to the people like us


Agreed, and ditching the rest of the unnecessary stuff too, even gain pots. I hate pots... The fewer pots/switches (and for that matter unnecessary opamps) in the front end the better IMO. Purity in the signal path is arguable, not going there.. but less mechanical stuff to vary and wear is a what I'm after. 

I'll be modding my amps soon 

But anyway... yeah the market for that kind of thing is pretty small.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Doesn't look like it's fan cooled. That's a plus if the amp is sharing cabin space with you.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

If you can switch to full what’s the point of not having a crossover? It’s bypassed anyway


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

$400 price point would be a steal. I'd be surprised if it's that low.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

End of november they will be ready to ship from what im hearing. pricing on the 6 channel isnt available yet


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Maybe this will be on my Christmas wish list this year


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I like it!!! Wish we could carry Zapco.*


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I like it!!! Wish we could carry Zapco.*


easy. open up a shop


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bnae38 said:


> Agreed, and ditching the rest of the unnecessary stuff too, even gain pots. I hate pots... The fewer pots/switches (and for that matter unnecessary opamps) in the front end the better IMO. Purity in the signal path is arguable, not going there.. but less mechanical stuff to vary and wear is a what I'm after.
> 
> I'll be modding my amps soon
> 
> But anyway... yeah the market for that kind of thing is pretty small.


Says the guy whose amp input section looks like this...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My wild guess would be around 75% more than the 4ch.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My wild guess would be around 75% more than the 4ch.


Well that would only put it in the $300's which would be a freakin bargain if you ask me.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Pricing will certainly be interesting to watch. It is tough to gauge where the price might end up based on their current lineup. Preliminary specs on the Zapco website indicate the ST-6X SQ looks to be the best of the ST-X SQ line and ST-X P line combined. You get the upgraded components from the SQ line and more power per channel than the P line. 

Currently, the ST-4X SQ is 52% more expensive than the ST-2X SQ. Following that logic of increase based on the number of channels, MSRP would land around $350. This doesn't really take into account the 50%+ increased power per channel though. 

Looking at it another way, the ST-4X SQ is 14% more expensive than the standard ST-4X II and the ST-4X P is 35% more than the II. And the closest ST-X II amp to the upcoming six channel is probably the ST-5X II. With an MSRP of $550 and using the larger of those two markups, it could place the MSRP of the ST-6X SQ as high as about $750! I can't see it being priced this high, simply because of the competition. Both from the higher tiers in Zapco's own lineup as well as from other brands (Arc XDi, Alpine PDX, JL RD and XD, Audio Control LC, etc.) I guess the biggest difference between Zapco's ST-X line and most of that competition is that the readily available "street pricing" through WooferEtc. (authorized internet retailer) is usually substantially less then MSRP.

I would put money on the amp falling somewhere within that very wide $350-$750 range though.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *I like it!!! Wish we could carry Zapco.*


Why can't you? They're probably looking for dealers hard!


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

rton20s said:


> Pricing will certainly be interesting to watch. It is tough to gauge where the price might end up based on their current lineup. Preliminary specs on the Zapco website indicate the ST-6X SQ looks to be the best of the ST-X SQ line and ST-X P line combined. You get the upgraded components from the SQ line and more power per channel than the P line.
> 
> Currently, the ST-4X SQ is 52% more expensive than the ST-2X SQ. Following that logic of increase based on the number of channels, MSRP would land around $350. This doesn't really take into account the 50%+ increased power per channel though.
> 
> ...


Well hopefully they don't try and price it too high. As long as they can keep it under the 500 mark I think it should sell. Any higher than that, there are better options not too far up the ladder. Just my opinion.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Why can't you? They're probably looking for dealers hard!


kind of, but they not looking for any internet dealers, and are even upset that they have to keep an internet dealer that was grandfathered in. the previous people who were in charge of that screwed everything up by letting it be sold online, then dealers lost interest, which in part kinda made them fall off for a while there.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The other thing I find interesting, and others might not, is that combination of "SQ" component selection and increased power. I found it a little odd when Zapco introduced the SQ and P variants into their ST-X lineup. What I think would be cool is if the SQ and P variants converged (as we seem to be seeing on the ST-6X SQ) into a single line. It could even be separate from the standard ST-X line. Then you could maybe have ST-X III and ST-SQ. Similar amps, but the SQ line gets the power bump, upgraded components and a slightly more limited selection. Shift some of the mono amps over to the SQ line and eliminate any overlap. Something like this would take them from 13 SKUs to 12 and create two distinct lines with a shared aesthetic...

*ST-SQ LINEUP*
*ST-2SQ*
100W x 2 @ 4 Ohms
150W x 2 @ 2 Ohms
300W x 1 @ 4 Ohms Bridged

*ST-4SQ*
100W x 4 @ 4 Ohms
150W x 4 @ 2 Ohms
300W x 2 @ 4 Ohms Bridged

*ST-6SQ*
100W x 6 @ 4 Ohms
150W x 6 @ 2 Ohms
300W x 3 @ 4 Ohms Bridged

*ST-1000SQM*
500W x 1 @ 4 Ohms
750W x 1 @ 2 Ohms
1000W x 1 @ 1 Ohms

*ST-2000SQM*
1000W x 1 @ 4 Ohms
1500W x 1 @ 2 Ohms
2000W x 1 @ 1 Ohms


*ST-X III LINEUP*
*ST-2X III*
65W x 2 @ 4 Ohms
95W x 2 @ 2 Ohms
190W x 1 @ 4 Ohms Bridged

*ST-4X III*
65W x 4 @ 4 Ohms
95W x 4 @ 2 Ohms
190W x 2 @ 4 Ohms Bridged

*ST-5X III*
65W x 4 + 400W @ 4 Ohms
95W x 4 + 600W @ 2 Ohms
300W x 2 + 400W @ 4 Ohms Bridged

*ST-500XM III*
200W x 1 @ 4 Ohms
300W x 1 @ 2 Ohms
500W x 1 @ 1 Ohms

*ST-850XM III*
400W x 1 @ 4 Ohms
600W x 1 @ 2 Ohms
850W x 1 @ 1 Ohms

*ST-1500XM III*
750W x 1 @ 4 Ohms
1000W x 1 @ 2 Ohms
1500W x 1 @ 1 Ohms

*ST-3000XM III*
1500W x 1 @ 4 Ohms
2000W x 1 @ 2 Ohms
3000W x 1 @ 1 Ohms
*
DISCLAIMER: ZAPCO HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE LIST ABOVE. THIS WAS JUST SOMETHING THAT I THOUGHT COULD WORK WELL FOR THE BRAND, RETAILERS AND CUSTOMERS MOVING FORWARD.*


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

as far as monoblock bass amp goes why would they want to have two seperate lines? what would make a bass amp "sq" oriented? higher damping? (which a lot of people seem to argue whether or not is a useless spec)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> as far as monoblock bass amp goes why would they want to have two seperate lines? what would make a bass amp "sq" oriented? higher damping? (which a lot of people seem to argue whether or not is a useless spec)


Really, there wouldn't be much need for it beyond creating the distinct lines. Provide the "SQ" monos with similar opamp and cap upgrades as well as matching gold Tiffany style RCAs. Possibly consider making them a wider range (not full range) amplifier capable of being crossed over as high as 500-600Hz. You know, for guys wanting A LOT of power on their midbass or who might be using up front subs crossed fairly high.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

rton20s said:


> Says the guy whose amp input section looks like this...


I'll post a pic of what it looks like when I'm done. 

Hint, there will be some filling sanding and painting.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bnae38 said:


> I'll post a pic of what it looks like when I'm done.
> 
> Hint, there will be some filling sanding and painting.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> kind of, but they not looking for any internet dealers, and are even upset that they have to keep an internet dealer that was grandfathered in. the previous people who were in charge of that screwed everything up by letting it be sold online, then dealers lost interest, which in part kinda made them fall off for a while there.


I meant physical B&M retailers. I'm sure they'd love to have more on!


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Angrywhopper said:


> I meant physical B&M retailers. I'm sure they'd love to have more on!


I would love to see a few zapco dealers here in SoCal where I'm at. I don't know of any

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking forward, I'm waiting for someone to come out with a reasonably priced 8ch that does at least an honest 100x8 at 4 ohms. Wouldn't matter to me if it was a/b or d or a hybrid of some sort. 100x6 is plenty for most 3-way fronts or 2-way plus rearfill...or 100x8 for 3-way front plus rear. And 300-400 at 4 ohm bridged is plenty for sub duty if you choose your sub wisely and/or port it. I know Helix has the V-eight but I find 75x8 a little anemic. I think a decently powerful 8ch in the Zapco ST lineup would be a decent seller.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looking forward, I'm waiting for someone to come out with a reasonably priced 8ch that does at least an honest 100x8 at 4 ohms. Wouldn't matter to me if it was a/b or d or a hybrid of some sort. 100x6 is plenty for most 3-way fronts or 2-way plus rearfill...or 100x8 for 3-way front plus rear. And 300-400 at 4 ohm bridged is plenty for sub duty if you choose your sub wisely and/or port it. I know Helix has the V-eight but I find 75x8 a little anemic. I think a decently powerful 8ch in the Zapco ST lineup would be a decent seller.


XD800/8v2 - Car Audio - Amplifiers - XD - JL Audio

You mean like this one?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> XD800/8v2 - Car Audio - Amplifiers - XD - JL Audio
> 
> You mean like this one?


That one does 75W x 8 into 4-ohms.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I would love to see a few zapco dealers here in SoCal where I'm at. I don't know of any
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Same here in NorCal..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> XD800/8v2 - Car Audio - Amplifiers - XD - JL Audio
> 
> You mean like this one?


Already owned one and it was a little too anemic. And it had the circuit board noise some of the XD amps are known for. It was plenty on a 3-way plus sub in my Ram but the Grand Cherokee has a little more cabin to fill up.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

That XD800 is an excellent choice. Especially if u can pick one up for the low. 

As far as this new Zapco 6 Channel....I’m here for it. If it follows with the rest of the lineup....pricing should be veryyyyyy tempting for some of the guys who want to grab something nice...but not pay top dollar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

rton20s said:


>


I didn't realize I needed this until now. 


:grabs his 2 ks900.6 and heads to the local powder coater:


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> That XD800 is an excellent choice. Especially if u can pick one up for the low.
> 
> As far as this new Zapco 6 Channel....I’m here for it. If it follows with the rest of the lineup....pricing should be veryyyyyy tempting for some of the guys who want to grab something nice...but not pay top dollar
> 
> ...


I am definitely one of "the guys" lol
Being the head of the household and only one working the top dollar stuff is more a dream than a reality.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I am definitely one of "the guys" lol
> Being the head of the household and only one working the top dollar stuff is more a dream than a reality.


Even if you can afford high dollar gear there comes a point where sinking a lot of money into something like car audio just isn't worth it when it comes to meeting goals. I do want to get this fan cooled amp out of my install. Changed things up and got everything out of the tire well for safety reasons (in case **** hits the fan) and realized how loud the fan on this xdi is. This new Zapco and the matching mono amp looks like they would fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Even if you can afford high dollar gear there comes a point where sinking a lot of money into something like car audio just isn't worth it when it comes to meeting goals. I do want to get this fan cooled amp out of my install. Changed things up and got everything out of the tire well for safety reasons (in case **** hits the fan) and realized how loud the fan on this xdi is. This new Zapco and the matching mono amp looks like they would fit my needs perfectly.


Do you have any experience with any of the other St-XSQ stuff? I'm just wondering how well they do in terms of quality and reliability


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> Do you have any experience with any of the other St-XSQ stuff? I'm just wondering how well they do in terms of quality and reliability




Skizer has used them and speaks highly of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> Skizer has used them and speaks highly of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Than as long as the 6ch stays true to the name I have no reason not to trust it. As long as the price is right, there will be one of these in my trunk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

they work. theyre cheap, theyre reliable to me so far, the play music. havent tried any other amps out in my personal car or with cars that i have installed these, but so far so good


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The power bump is nice. I wonder if they will upgrade the 4SQ now. Only makes sense too


----------



## theobjectivist (Sep 29, 2016)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Even if you can afford high dollar gear there comes a point where sinking a lot of money into something like car audio just isn't worth it when it comes to meeting goals. I do want to get this fan cooled amp out of my install. Changed things up and got everything out of the tire well for safety reasons (in case **** hits the fan) and realized how loud the fan on this xdi is. This new Zapco and the matching mono amp looks like they would fit my needs perfectly.



help me understand this:

Youre willing to give up ~50w/ch, a compact footprint, and class D efficiency for the zapco because the xdi fans are loud?

It's *that* loud where you hear it from the rear cabin area of a cherokee?


I too, need a 6-8 channel solution and the arc looks promising. It is that or the new Oncore Audio p1.6 for the same price (that has active cooling too though)

https://www.oncore.audio/p-1-6/?p_name=Amplifiers


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> Than as long as the 6ch stays true to the name I have no reason not to trust it. As long as the price is right, there will be one of these in my trunk


They can get loud.. had mine replaced when it was in to Arc to look at other stuffs.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

bnae38 said:


> They can get loud.. had mine replaced when it was in to Arc to look at other stuffs.


the 4 Channel SQ? with only 65 Watts p/ch ?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Even if you can afford high dollar gear there comes a point where sinking a lot of money into something like car audio just isn't worth it when it comes to meeting goals.





I feel you on this. It's the main reason why I'm selling my Tru Technology amps. I'm at the "been there, done that" stage in my life as far as high end stuff is concerned and just want something that's flexible and gets the job done, while still meeting my SQ standards. As a result I'll be installing a pair of ST-5Xii and ST-1350XMii this weekend. When the ST-6XSQ is released I'll swap out for those. That should satisfy me until the bug bites again in a year, lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

theobjectivist said:


> help me understand this:
> 
> Youre willing to give up ~50w/ch, a compact footprint, and class D efficiency for the zapco because the xdi fans are loud?
> 
> ...


If I can hear the fan at all on low passages with engine off it's too loud. Wasn't an issue in the tire well but that was a dangerous location because of how it had to be mounted and angled. I told Blake to let me know when he gets his hands on the new 6ch so I can most likely buy one and put the XDi up for sale for a really good price. Sometimes you have to compromise to find the right balance. I bet my 1200.6 sells fast at the price I'll ask for it since it's used and I got a good deal on it BNIB.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Velozity said:


> I feel you on this. It's the main reason why I'm selling my Tru Technology amps. I'm at the "been there, done that" stage in my life as far as high end stuff is concerned and just want something that's flexible and gets the job done, while still meeting my SQ standards. As a result I'll be installing a pair of ST-5Xii and ST-1350XMii this weekend. When the ST-6XSQ is released I'll swap out for those. That should satisfy me until the bug bites again in a year, lol.


It's hard to shake that bug. Usually hits me in the Spring. Finally learned not to do any installing in the Summer:laugh:


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's hard to shake that bug. Usually hits me in the Spring. Finally learned not to do any installing in the Summer


Lol i get bit this time of year. And it becomes this obsession that doesnt go away until i get what i want. Then im good for another year.. haha

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> the 4 Channel SQ? with only 65 Watts p/ch ?


I meant the fan, i had it replaced. I must have mis-quoted.. oops.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> Lol i get bit this time of year. And it becomes this obsession that doesnt go away until i get what i want. Then im good for another year.. haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


its my winter obsession .


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

So let me see if I got this right, the 6 channel can be bridged like this: 100 x2 @4ohms/[email protected]?
If so this would be nice to run with the 4 channel, I could put 60x2 on the tweeters, 60x2 on rear doors (I have kids) with the 4sq
And then use the 6 channel as a 4 channel which would allow me to put 100wx2 on the front mid’s (GB25) and then 300watts on mid-bass (6x9)
I’d be looking at around $600 for amps excluding sub amp, and that’s at retail, if I score a 4 channel used, then I could be easily under $500. Nice!

Side note - I could find an efficient midbass and effectively run 1 6 channel and grab the smaller 2 channel..hmmm


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hope Zapco Hurry up and release this so I don’t have to get the LX! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be getting my hands on the 6ch hopefully as soon as it hits the shelf along with the 1000 watt mono amp. Looks like a perfect combo for my setup.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone know how much longer until this is released?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

A distributor has my number and email address. He said he'd let me know as soon as he gets his hands on them. Until then, patience is your friend


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> A distributor has my number and email address. He said he'd let me know as soon as he gets his hands on them. Until then, patience is your friend


Patience and I do not typically get along. LOL. Problem is I need a new amp ASAP and this one is exactly what I want. I can always get something else I just know that if I don't get what I want I will regret it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> Patience and I do not typically get along. LOL. Problem is I need a new amp ASAP and this one is exactly what I want. I can always get something else I just know that if I don't get what I want I will regret it.


The more patient you are the better treatment you'll get. Not being patient will get you put on the back burner out of spite, but I don't think Zapco cares if anyone gets antsy because this amp will be put on the market when they're ready for it to


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone know of any Zapco dealers out here in Oregon? 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## slikrider20 (Apr 24, 2017)

Love me some Zapco. Affordable quality sound, I probably won't buy any other brand amp going forward. I've owned many amps, but the only ones that have truly impressed me are Zapco and the older JL slash amps. And the Zapco's are a fraction of the cost.

I currently have the ST-4XP powering my active setup.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just got confirmation..

Zapco ST-6XSQ is coming in the first week of January with a MAP of only $400.

anyone in the NY/NJ/PA area wanna get a local group buy going?  Theyre only bringing in less than 25, so better act quick


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

I would be more than happy to pay 400 for an amp like this


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Just got confirmation..
> 
> Zapco ST-6XSQ is coming in the first week of January with a MAP of only $400.
> 
> anyone in the NY/NJ/PA area wanna get a local group buy going?  Theyre only bringing in less than 25, so better act quick


Nick, please feel free to add me as going in to buy one ....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

wr3nchmonkey said:


> I would be more than happy to pay 400 for an amp like this


Yeah, to be honest I'm surprised it's that low. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Yeah, to be honest I'm surprised it's that low.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Chinese labor is cheap


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Why would they only bring 25 units?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Angrywhopper said:


> Why would they only bring 25 units?


To get a feeler of demand probably. Yeah a lot of people on the internet are saying they want it, but saying and doing are two different things. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

Well a new amp was on my christmas list this year and if I don't end up getting one than I will be buying the Zapco. Only question is how do I get one over here in SoCal?


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I want one too...


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Need more power per channel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> Need more power per channel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100 per channel for an ab amp of its size is more than enough. I currently have 50 watts per channel and have everyone asking "so how many amps do you have stuffed in here" etc etc..

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wr3nchmonkey (Aug 31, 2017)

I don't see a reason to need anymore power. 100 true watts to a good driver in a well deadened car is pretty damn loud. Unless you're competing for SPL or something...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Want more power? Get the z150.6SP. "165" watts per channel

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

^^ perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> Just got confirmation..
> 
> Zapco ST-6XSQ is coming in the first week of January with a MAP of only $400.
> 
> anyone in the NY/NJ/PA area wanna get a local group buy going?  Theyre only bringing in less than 25, so better act quick


I may be in for this. I planned on upgrading from the PDX-V9 eventually. You may get a chance to do something with the spare tire well after all.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LostnEye said:


> I may be in for this. I planned on upgrading from the PDX-V9 eventually. You may get a chance to do something with the spare tire well after all.


That trunk is to big to not do anything fun with 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Cool glad to see the big-Z isn't sitting this CES out.. Looking forward to what goodies they're bringing.  I'm betting it'll be good.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> That trunk is to big to not do anything fun with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


If only my wallet was as big as that trunk :biggrinflip:


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Just got confirmation..
> 
> Zapco ST-6XSQ is coming in the first week of January with a MAP of only $400.
> 
> anyone in the NY/NJ/PA area wanna get a local group buy going?  Theyre only bringing in less than 25, so better act quick


count me in


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The ST-6X SQ may be in the cards for my wife's next car. I'll wait until after CES to decide though. I'd like to see if anything is happening with the ASDP (IV) amp line first.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Seems how I was considering an XD 600 this looks way better at $400.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

These Zapco Studio amps are no joke. I'm very happy with them so far. A pair of those 6XSQ will replace these 5XII.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I have one on the way.
Still wresting between this and the psix. I will decide


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> I have one on the way.
> Still wresting between this and the psix. I will decide


P Six and P 2 combo looks like a slick 8 channel system if you were running two subs. Some things about the DSP-In-Amp approach I find a bit restricting, but the concept is cool for certain applications.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I’ve thrown my hat into the ring for one of these. It will be a nice wedding anniversary gift to myself come January......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have the 5ch on the way. Didn't want to wait for the 6ch but the 5ch will do what I'm needing just as well.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I reached out to a dealer in Chicago here.Hopefully he can hook me up.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I see the new Zapco ST-6X SQ as a great alternative to the now discontinued Arc KS900.6. From the first time I saw the initial posting on Zapco's website, I thought it was a great idea. Then I realized how similar it was to an amp I currently have in use. And while not directly addressed in this thread, the KS900.6 has been brought up on multiple posts. 

For comparison's sake...

*DESIGN*
*Zapco ST-6X SQ*

























*Arc KS900.6*

















*DIMENSIONS*
*Zapco ST-6X SQ*
6.30"x2.05"x19.21" (160x52x488)

*Arc KS900.6*
8.00"x2.375"x19.50" (203x60x495)

*AMP CLASS*
*Zapco ST-6X SQ*
AB

*Arc KS900.6*
AB

*POWER*
*Zapco ST-6X SQ*
100Wx6 @ 4 OHM
150Wx6 @ 2 OHM
300Wx3 @ 4 OHM BRIDGED
>90dB SNR

*Arc KS900.6*
60Wx4 + 155Wx2 @ 4 OHM
100Wx4 + 225Wx2 @ 2 OHM
200Wx2 + 550Wx1 @ 4 OHM BRIDGED
>77dB SNR


*CONNECTION/CONTROLS*
*Zapco ST-6X SQ*
Gold Plated Tiffany Style RCA Jacks
Channel Paired Gains
CH1/2 Crossover - FULL, HPF: 80Hz-3kHz
CH3/4 Crossover - FULL, HPF: 20Hz-3kHz, LP/BPF: 50Hz-250Hz 
CH5/6 Crossover - FULL, LPF: 50Hz-250Hz
0/6/12dB BASS BOOST
Input Modes: 2Ch/4CH/6CH
Remote: RJ45 Bass Boost
Hi-Level Input: 4CH
Power Block: 4? AWG
Speaker Block: 10? AWG
Fusing: None?

*Arc KS900.6*
Through-Hole RCA Jacks
Individual Channel Gains
FRONT Crossover - FULL, HPF: 50Hz-550Hz
REAR Crossover - FULL, HPF: 50Hz-550Hz
CENTER Crossover - FULL, HPF: 50Hz-550Hz
SUB Crossover - FULL, LPF: 30Hz-250Hz, 12dB/24dB Slope
0-15dB BASS BOOST
Input Modes: 2Ch/4CH/5CH/6CH
Remote: RJ45 Sub Level
Hi-Level Input: No
Power Block: 4 AWG
Speaker Block: 10 AWG
Fusing: 4x25A


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

rton20s said:


> I see the new Zapco ST-6X SQ as a great alternative to the now discontinued Arc KS900.6. From the first time I saw the initial posting on Zapco's website, I thought it was a great idea. Then I realized how similar it was to an amp I currently have in use. And while not directly addressed in this thread, the KS900.6 has been brought up on multiple posts.
> 
> For comparison's sake...
> 
> ...



Fwiw, I'm sure they measured snr different between them. 

I loves my 900.6 . I'll love it even more after mods (another week or 2).


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm buying 2 of these and leaving one unopened.I wish I would have done the same back in '92' when I bought my Punch 75.I also wish I'da kept all my Star Wars action figures unopened and all the spaceships,etc.....I wouldn't be having to work now....!!!!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

JH1973 said:


> I'm buying 2 of these and leaving one unopened.I wish I would have done the same back in '92' when I bought my Punch 75.I also wish I'da kept all my Star Wars action figures unopened and all the spaceships,etc.....I wouldn't be having to work now....!!!!


I was thinking two (one per side) :santa:
That'd be all kinds of fun.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Babs said:


> I was thinking two (one per side) :santa:
> That'd be all kinds of fun.


Oh so you're that kind of Santa


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Babs said:


> I was thinking two (one per side) :santa:
> That'd be all kinds of fun.


That is what I will be doing with my "big brother" Z-150.6LXs in my revised build.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

GEM592 said:


> Oh so you're that kind of Santa


Dang skippy!



rton20s said:


> That is what I will be doing with my "big brother" Z-150.6LXs in my revised build.


I know a certain FJ doing that now and it's just silly the power.. Off the dang chain. With two of those unicorn JBL 15" subs in the back (can't remember the model.. The huge ones), on a couple more LX mono's strapped. Doesn't take much to run you right out of that thing.. Yet at any volume, awesome dynamics. Those LX's are definitely a tough one to beat in their price range. Amazing what happens when you leave out all that crossover crap and just put the good stuff in there huh.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Just got confirmation..
> 
> Zapco ST-6XSQ is coming in the first week of January with a MAP of only $400.
> 
> ...


Nick,are you an authorized Zapco dealer?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JH1973 said:


> Nick,are you an authorized Zapco dealer?


Yes sire

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Yes sire
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


If a group order gets going, I'm in!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

BrainMach1 said:


> If a group order gets going, I'm in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm not shipping these. Dealers aren't allowed to ship. Sorry

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> BrainMach1 said:
> 
> 
> > If a group order gets going, I'm in!
> ...


Disregard my pm then,this blows my plan out of the water.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just an FYI,I contacted Woofersetc and they have no idea when these will be available.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> I'm not shipping these. Dealers aren't allowed to ship. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Bummer. 

What if you return mine to me with my fedex return shipping label? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Just talked to A-trend. I lied. Turns out i am allowed to ship, im just not allowed to advertise below map. So for those interested in pre-ordering one of these, let me know. I have 3 left.


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got mine pre-ordered!!


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Just talked to A-trend. I lied. Turns out i am allowed to ship, im just not allowed to advertise below map. So for those interested in pre-ordering one of these, let me know. I have 3 left.


I like the idea of mail ordering from forum members like SkizerR. I'm not going to go to his shop because it is almost 2000 miles away. I do want to thank him with some form of business for the tech he provides us for free on this forum. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Can’t wait for this.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome, SkizR what is the map on these? Or can you say?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

dcfis said:


> Awesome, SkizR what is the map on these? Or can you say?


$399.95


----------



## Porgy (Jun 8, 2011)

at that price I can't think of a good reason not t pick one up.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeeze


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Very competitive on pricing. It has to work and it has to work reliably. I look forward to hearing the feedback.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

People who are used to high end amps seem to like the new Reference stuff so they must be good. Can't see Zapco putting their name on something that doesn't do their name justice.


----------



## Isqrd_R (Nov 19, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Just talked to A-trend. I lied. Turns out i am allowed to ship, im just not allowed to advertise below map. So for those interested in pre-ordering one of these, let me know. I have 3 left.


I'd like to buy one of these 6ch if you still have one. I sent you a pm earlier


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Are these available yet?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Eta for them arriving at a-trend is the 19th. Very soon

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I actually had one in my hands in Vegas. A little too large to fit in my pockets, so I didn't make it back with one. 

Should have checked the serial number. Either way, if you ordered one of these, I would disinfect upon arrival. Just in case. There were a lot of unsavory characters who passed through.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Does anyone know the approximate weight?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I can get a couple more of these. would need to know by tomorrow. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> I can get a couple more of these. would need to know by tomorrow. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM


Got a ballpark on when these will show up at your place?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JH1973 said:


> Got a ballpark on when these will show up at your place?


week


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like they arrived today! Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Did I see correctly? $400 selling price? If so, that is fricking amazing! What is the amperage draw of these amps?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Lstruck said:


> Sounds like they arrived today! Shouldn't be long now!


They arrived the other day. Shipped out today/tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dsw1204 said:


> Did I see correctly? $400 selling price? If so, that is fricking amazing! What is the amperage draw of these amps?


That's correct. Amperage draw.. not sure. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isqrd_R (Nov 19, 2017)

dsw1204 said:


> Did I see correctly? $400 selling price? If so, that is fricking amazing! What is the amperage draw of these amps?


I think 50A at maximum load is a good approximation. 

100Wx 6ch = 600W. 600W/14V = 42.86Amps. Maybe add 12% for losses. 42.86x1.12= 48Amps Max


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Isqrd_R said:


> I think 50A at maximum load is a good approximation.
> 
> 100Wx 6ch = 600W. 600W/14V = 42.86Amps. Maybe add 12% for losses. 42.86x1.12= 48Amps Max


I'd assume 10W/1A so in this case 600W=>60A. But, keep in mind if you're actually running this amp in 6 channel mode, it's likely never putting out 600W at any given time, unless it was driving subs on all 6 channels, which would just be silly.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

Nice. Do you know when they will be available to the masses? This will be a winner if it holds the reputation from the rest of the line up.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SnakeOil said:


> Nice. Do you know when they will be available to the masses? This will be a winner if it holds the reputation from the rest of the line up.


2 days ago.. mine ship to me today. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isqrd_R (Nov 19, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> SnakeOil said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Do you know when they will be available to the masses? This will be a winner if it holds the reputation from the rest of the line up.
> ...


Excellent, have an idea when those who pre ordered from you should receive them? Please don't forget my 1350xm too.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Isqrd_R said:


> Excellent, have an idea when those who pre ordered from you should receive them? Please don't forget my 1350xm too.


its on the list. 

They usually take 4 days to get here.


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine just got delivered!!

Also, just noticed that Zapco is offerering these amps with onboard DSP as well now.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Wonder what that dsp is based on


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did you order yours from please ?


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Are these as long as the LX versions? Could just be the pic but it looks long! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Lstruck said:


> Mine just got delivered!!
> 
> Also, just noticed that Zapco is offerering these amps with onboard DSP as well now.


Interesting. They are up on Zapco's site, pics look like there is a USB and Bluetooth antenna but no pots or outputs and features list: High-pass and low-pass filters, phase control, signal delay, and 15 channels of parametric equalization on each channel. I wonder what pricing will be?



TerryGreen5986 said:


> Are these as long as the LX versions? Could just be the pic but it looks long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A hair longer than the 150.4 and about 5 inches shorter than 150.6


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> Are these as long as the LX versions? Could just be the pic but it looks long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's almost as long, but not quite.

Z150.6LX: Dimensions in mm: 190 (W) x 62 (H) x 573 (L) 
Overall: 190 (W) x 62 (H) x 614 (L)

ST-6X SQ: Dimensions in mm: 160 (W) x 52 (H) x 452 (L) 
Overall: 160 (W) x 52 (H) x 488 (L)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

dsw1204 said:


> It's almost as long, but not quite.
> 
> Z150.6LX: Dimensions in mm: 190 (W) x 62 (H) x 573 (L)
> Overall: 190 (W) x 62 (H) x 614 (L)
> ...


I wouldn't call 5" (20%) shorter "almost as long." The Z-150.6LX amps are HUGE and take some significant forethought to fit them into most vehicles. Especially smaller cars. While still fairly large, the size reduction in the ST-6X SQ actually makes it quite a bit easier to fit for most vehicles.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ayyyy


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Perfect Nick as I see the one saying Benjamin right there in the middle lol...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> ayyyy


Almost enough channels to power the latest BOSE OE systems.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Perfect Nick as I see the one saying Benjamin right there in the middle lol...


I'll put your name on it 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. With that in mind, you’ve got a customer for life lol.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

rton20s said:


> I wouldn't call 5" (20%) shorter "almost as long." The Z-150.6LX amps are HUGE and take some significant forethought to fit them into most vehicles. Especially smaller cars. While still fairly large, the size reduction in the ST-6X SQ actually makes it quite a bit easier to fit for most vehicles.



Yeah, well maybe a poor choice of words. Although, I do think the difference between 22.5" and 17.8" isn't all that great (a little over 2" per side). They are both not short amps.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

That's an enticing box of goodness there Nick.....


----------



## Isqrd_R (Nov 19, 2017)

I see my 1350xm in there too, you're the man! 

Thanks for getting those pre-orders together for us. When should those 2 arrive in TN?


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Damn, I knew I should have jumped in on the preorder.


----------



## Isqrd_R (Nov 19, 2017)

jamesjones said:


> Damn, I knew I should have jumped in on the preorder.


Nick may still have some available, I saw him chatting on reddit about it, send a pm and see if you can score one.. I believe those amps will be hard to come by for a while.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I can’t wait to get mine in hand to see what it’s capabilities are.


----------



## Isqrd_R (Nov 19, 2017)

Coppertone said:


> I can’t wait to get mine in hand to see what it’s capabilities are.


No kidding there, I've got illusion carbon c6 components, illusion coaxials, ms8 processor, audiomobile evo subs, a custom box , 3 cases of dynamat extreme and all my cables waiting in the garage for its arrival


----------



## Rzzza (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm looking for the ST-6X DSP, anyone know where to score it? I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Rzzza said:


> I'm looking for the ST-6X DSP, anyone know where to score it? I can't find one anywhere.


I don't believe the unit with internal DSP is available yet, only the ST-6X SQ, and you can score those at Nick (Skizer) on this forum.


----------



## Rzzza (Sep 19, 2017)

metanium said:


> I don't believe the unit with internal DSP is available yet, only the ST-6X SQ, and you can score those at Nick (Skizer) on this forum.


Well the 4 channel dsp is available so would that not mean the 6 channel is out? I can wait but I am so ready for it!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Rzzza said:


> Well the 4 channel dsp is available so would that not mean the 6 channel is out? I can wait but I am so ready for it!


You very well may be correct, they may both be available by now. Regardless, Skizer's your man.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Rzzza said:


> Well the 4 channel dsp is available so would that not mean the 6 channel is out? I can wait but I am so ready for it!


Where did you see that the ST-4X DSP was now available? I haven't seen it (or the 6 channel) available anywhere yet. 

I imagine when any of the new DSP amps become available there will be quite a bit of action on here and FB groups regarding pricing and availability.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

metanium said:


> I don't believe the unit with internal DSP is available yet, only the ST-6X SQ, and you can score those at Nick (Skizer) on this forum.


Woofersetc has it on their site now.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

norurb said:


> Woofersetc has it on their site now.


Care to provide a link? I looked last night and looked again today. They do not have any ST-_X DSP amps available yet. They already have Z-AP amps listed, as well as the ST-204D SQ, but no ST-X DSP amps.


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

My bad...I meant the non-dsp version.


----------



## Rzzza (Sep 19, 2017)

I thought I saw the 4 channel dsp I can't find it now so I must have been confused. That sucks. I will continue to wait though. I wonder what the 6 channel will be priced at? I hope it's not too much and I hope its before summer!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

the dsp models wont be out until at least may.


----------



## Rzzza (Sep 19, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> the dsp models wont be out until at least may.


Do you have an ETA yet?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Rzzza said:


> Do you have an ETA yet?


Yeah, "they're coming when the dsp v is". They are aiming for June on that one but I'm just a messenger.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> Rzzza said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an ETA yet?
> ...


Where does the Zapco ST - SQ amps fall in the zapco line? Same components and buildhouse as Zapco Z series? Are these Korean made amps or Chinese? What is difference between them? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

ChaseUTB said:


> Where does the Zapco ST - SQ amps fall in the zapco line? Same components and buildhouse as Zapco Z series? Are these Korean made amps or Chinese? What is difference between them? Thank you for your time.



Don’t know and don’t much care about “build house”, but the LX components and design are better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ChaseUTB said:


> Where does the Zapco ST - SQ amps fall in the zapco line? Same components and buildhouse as Zapco Z series? Are these Korean made amps or Chinese? What is difference between them? Thank you for your time.





Babs said:


> Don’t know and don’t much care about “build house”, but the LX components and design are better.


Same. I do believe all of the current Zapco amps are made in China. 

From the outside looking in, the ST-X line is designed to have the broadest appeal and capture the largest market. Not everyone can afford the price or space required for a Z-AP or even Z-II amp. The ST-X line offers a pretty broad range of Class AB multichannels and Class D mono amps at a very reasonable price. For the SQ guy on a budget, they have added the ST-X SQ line which provide some component upgrades to the ST-X lines with a focus of maximizing sound quality at a price just about anyone can afford. 

By comparison, the Z-II (since the Z is no more) is much larger, make more power, have even higher grade (by my understanding) components and carry a significantly higher price tag. Many of the component upgrades now found in the Z-II were in the previous Z-LX amps. 

I believe if you look at the Zapco website, when you float over the "PRODUCTS" tab at the top, the amps are generally listed from highest tier to lowest. With the exception being that the DSP lines are listed before the amps, and the DSP IV line does contain one (yet to be released) amplifier.


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

rton20s said:


> ChaseUTB said:
> 
> 
> > Where does the Zapco ST - SQ amps fall in the zapco line? Same components and buildhouse as Zapco Z series? Are these Korean made amps or Chinese? What is difference between them? Thank you for your time.
> ...


Ok thanks my Audiofrog are buoy
In China as well. I am looking at the zapco z series amps. Thanks for the responses


----------

